# Kalamazoo tank car - making a sow's ear out of a sow's ear



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just your average repaint. I picked up this Kalamazoo Conoco tanker really cheap a while back. No trucks, one broken step but worth about what I paid for it...









It didn't take long to figure out why he fobbed them off on me. Even after cutting out the letters and putting them on scotch tape, and using guide lines they STILL came out drunk, and some only partially transferred. 









I changed out the brake wheel for a Delton one because the original one was cracked, and I need a vent for the side of the dome yet. (plus 3 or 4 more cars just like it) But I think it will work well enough for 5 or 10 foot model...


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Hey Mik, sometimes a little heat from a "Hobbico" hobby iron is enough to re-activate the glue in an old dry transfer. You need to make sure the painted surface is totally cured before applying the heat (learned that the hard way). 

Your car does indeed look like a sow's ear! (In a good way!).


----------

